# Did You Watch This On Nbc Last Night?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Keystone Rv


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks!! Very inspiring!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Thansk for sharing! I missed it.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice story. So there is hope out there. Question is Does Gilligan have a job?

John


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think I saw Gilligan walking out the back door.....

Good story but not too get to off target did you see how fast they were putting them together. They were running around like cockroaches. Their were a lot of people in some of those things all quickly slapping them together. Now I think I figured out where those stripped and crooked screws come from. Make me wonder when their business slowed down did quality improve, meaning less stupid mistakes and oversights? Glad to see people back to work but maybe its just me and my attention to detail ( read: anal, per wife ) but I hate to see stuff being slapped together with crooked screws and pinched wires from rushing the job.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> I think I saw Gilligan walking out the back door.....
> 
> Good story but not too get to off target did you see how fast they were putting them together. They were running around like cockroaches. Their were a lot of people in some of those things all quickly slapping them together. Now I think I figured out where those stripped and crooked screws come from. Make me wonder when their business slowed down did quality improve, meaning less stupid mistakes and oversights? Glad to see people back to work but maybe its just me and my attention to detail ( read: anal, per wife ) but I hate to see stuff being slapped together with crooked screws and pinched wires from rushing the job.


I hear ya but I was thinking the opposite as I watched it. I figured they were relieved to get back to work and trying hard to get it right in the hopes they could keep making quality products and never get laid off again.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> I think I saw Gilligan walking out the back door.....
> 
> Good story but not too get to off target did you see how fast they were putting them together. They were running around like cockroaches. Their were a lot of people in some of those things all quickly slapping them together. Now I think I figured out where those stripped and crooked screws come from. Make me wonder when their business slowed down did quality improve, meaning less stupid mistakes and oversights? Glad to see people back to work but maybe its just me and my attention to detail ( read: anal, per wife ) but I hate to see stuff being slapped together with crooked screws and pinched wires from rushing the job.


I did not see the story yet.......... But let us remember what drives them being "Slapped Together". The American Consumer "in General" will shop more on price or a perceived value than on quality.

In many cases we are our own worst enemy. This fueled a lot of our housing and banking woes......... had to get a million dollar house for only a 1/2 million, then they had to get a 1/2 million mortgage when they were approved for 400,000 so then we come up with fancy mortgages and practices...........then investors see this and borrow against future appreciation.......... viscous circle of deception.......unfortunately all started by Us the Consumer!!

I think if you look at the product they are putting out for the price we are paying, we are getting a fair deal in regards to quality vs. price. We are getting a mid priced/quality trailer.

We have a saying around here...."if you want quality oats they come at a fair price, if you want cheaper you get the ones that have passed through the horse"

My Rants


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I agree with you both. The consumer and never wanting to get laid off again. I still don't think I got a "fair" price for my camper. Never mind I overpaid...








my 
fault, I know. I remember the guy who built his own camper and spent 11k 
for it, it would have retailed for 30 or more. Yeah I know profit margins and all that but I know they have a huge markup anyhow. I know I can be a perfectionist and all but some of the things I see and hear are cause they rush to push them out the door. The American consumer is its own worse enemy for buying, selling and govt too...but thats another story


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Everything sold in the US has a 50% margin for the factory and a 50% margin for the dealer. It just so happens it costs 10k to build an entry level rv. Then tack on 5k in profit for the factory and 5k in profit for the dealer. So a price of 20k is pretty normal for an entry level rv.

Thankfully there are a few dealers who will sell for 10-15% profit and some factories that will meet the dealer on that, so it ends up the factory made 3000 and the dealer made 3000. Then a unit would be sold for 16k. What dealers am I talking about?... Yep you know them.

I can tell you this is how it is. For more expensive rv's you can do the math from there.

It doesnt matter if they are slow or busy. All rvs are put together that way. If its slow they get rid of people to keep the standard at a norm. Does that make since? 3-5k profit on every 10k in costs for each the factory and the dealer isnt all that much profit when figuring the costs of staying in biz in this world.

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> -5k profit on every 10k in costs for each the factory and the dealer isnt all that much profit when figuring the costs of staying in biz in this world.
> 
> Carey


X2

especially when you consider the health care/benefit costs.......taxes, fuel surcharges, product liability insurance, and the list goes on..........


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Good story--cautious optimism. Best of luck to those folks and the many others hurtin'....

BTW haven't seen one of the old style Barber shop-spinners for years !!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

vtxbud said:


> Good story--cautious optimism. Best of luck to those folks and the many others hurtin'....
> 
> BTW haven't seen one of the old style Barber shop-spinners for years !!!


You got to come to my town And Barber.....He still has his







gotta love small town america!!


----------

